# Please can someone help my budgie



## helena78 (Mar 6, 2014)

I brought a baby budgie on friday, he is 9 weeks old.. He is super friendly and will sit on my finger and would chirp away at me.

Last night, he started to look unwell. He puffed all his feathers and sat in the corner of his cage

Today hes been having bright grren poo and very runny, hes very lethergic, wont eat or drink.
I have in wrapped in a warm cover and hes just been sitting there on my knee. His feet have no gone under him and he seems to fall to the right hand side when i try and stand him up.. He has his eyes closed and is making tiny noises.....

Please someone tell me what to do..

I rang the breeder i got him from and he sai " Oh well it happens!! dont bother with the vets as it will cast you 5times more than what you paid!!!" im horrified.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

a vet visit is the obvious advice. if you're worried about the cost then sorry, but you shouldn't own birds or exotics- they will normally cost Far more for consults etc than a cat.

by the sounds of it it could be an infection contracted at the 'breeders' house, but no matter what it is, you need to go to a vet.

(as a side note, a rat from a petshop is £8 on average. i'm at the vet with at least one of mine monthly these days, and every time it' at least £22. would be cheaper to buy a new one, but what kind of owner would do that?)


----------



## helena78 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had rang the vets and they cant get me in till tomorrow.. The vets bill has nothing to do with it and is not a problem.... i was just asking other budgie owners for help!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say go to the vets as soon as you can, what a horrid breeder, is the budgie rung? you could maybe report them to the budgerigar society if he is. It is shocking how they have acted, if he is poorly then its likely the others are.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry, i hadn't meant you personally, just in general- i've came across that breeders way of thinking before is all. 

it sounds like it may be an infection, i'm not aware of any birdy home remedies that may help until you can get to the vets...
but i hope you can get the wee boy sorted- please let us know!


----------



## helena78 (Mar 6, 2014)

My little blue died an hour ago and i am reporting it, i have gone onto a few budgie forums and websites and informed them..

My son is devastated, and to be honest im left feeling very angry.


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

hello helena, very sorry to see the problems and eventual passing of the little bird . It sounds like the problem was probably Enteritis,.Unfortunately birds go down hill very rapidly when they have infections,Sometimes symptoms do not show until too late .First sign you notice bird reluctant to move about , puffed up with eyes closed. Moving on ,the breeder,s response was that of someone who is only interested in any financial gain from breeding birds, and little regard for stock or persons obtaining birds from him TO BE AVOIDED!.This type of persons are not confined to avian trade, it is across the pet spectrum.Puppy ''farms'' are a prime example .Now, when or if you decide to get another bird [obviously not from that breeder] make sure that you disinfect the cage and any accessories within, before using again . I will just add that it is AWAYS possible for a pet to become ill soon after aquisition, however the breeders response was callous to say least . Hope you go on, and in time obtain another little bird [or two] Al


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Shame...as a breeder my response would be a damn sight more sympathetic.
It is however a fact that birds suffer stress when being moved to a new location.This can accelerate any infection the bird has picked up and it's usually too late to remedy it....even if you can find which of the many illnesses birds suffer from.

I myself with 50 odd years in the hobby bought three pairs of birds from a breeder the other side of the country,and in just ten days of quarantine finished up with just one bird....upsetting,and very expensive.

I hope you have better luck if you replace the bird, and like thousands of others find a happy little chap that lives for years.*


----------



## catladyjanice (Oct 3, 2014)

Bright green sloppy poo is bacterial infection, poor thing, I bet he lost a lot of weight quickly with this as well, what was the outcome?


----------



## catladyjanice (Oct 3, 2014)

I am sorry to hear this, I know it is a horrible thing to see, I know from experience, when they get as bad as you described, they rarely ever get better, and the best thing is to euthanize, there must be some kind of organisation that could go check the place out.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

helena78 said:


> My little blue died an hour ago and i am reporting it, i have gone onto a few budgie forums and websites and informed them..
> 
> My son is devastated, and to be honest im left feeling very angry.


This is very sad - it is heartbreaking to lose a loved pet at any time, but particularly sad when he was young and should have had many years before him.

Although illness can't always be predicted, I think the breeder's attitude is disgusting - and very worrying. I don't have birds, but I bred fancy mice for many years, and if anyone had come back to me with an account like that my first priority would have been to isolate any other animals they had been with to ensure that if it was something contagious it wouldn't spread. (I might have asked if I could have the body, and a full account of the progression of the illness).

I would also have apologised and offered the pet-owner either their money back or a replacement pet, after I was sure that my stock was healthy. The person who sold you this bird has behaved abominably. I hope that you are able to get another little bird - but as another poster has said - disinfect EVERYTHING.

It may be that someone on the birds area of this forum can recommend a reliable breeder in your area - ask to be PM'd about this when you have been on the forum long enough (you have to make a certain number of posts to be able to private message people). It needs to be a PM because this is not a sales forum, and all recommendations are personal.

I am so sorry for your experience, and I hope you and your little boy are able to get over your disappointment and distress.


----------

